
Humans Hunted Mastodon in Florida Nearly 15,000 Years Ago - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/humans-hunted-mastodon-in-florida-nearly-15-000-years-a-1776311538
======
lunula
If much of ice age human settlement was along coasts (as it is today) we would
expect many if not most possible evidence of human settlement to be submerged.
This could mean that we are underestimating the scale of human habitation of
various regions. I'm curious what an archeologist would make of this idea.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
A map showing Eastern US sea levels today and during the last ice age, when
the sea was up to 120 m lower:

[http://pubs.usgs.gov/circ/c1075/images/sea.gif](http://pubs.usgs.gov/circ/c1075/images/sea.gif)

Interestingly, there is little change near the southern tip of Florida, which
might explain the locations of the findings in TFA.

As you can seeon the map, huge areas were dry land then but are ocean today.
On a global scale, these include the entire Hudson Bay, and all the sea
between the UK and Western/Northern Europe.

So I guess your theory isn't controversial at all.

------
briantakita
Graham Hancock has an interesting theory of a worldwide civilization that was
wiped out (along with the mastodon) by a comet hitting the north american
icecap during the younger dryas period around 11000 years ago.

[http://www.amazon.com/Magicians-Gods-Forgotten-Wisdom-
Civili...](http://www.amazon.com/Magicians-Gods-Forgotten-Wisdom-
Civilization/dp/1250045924)

~~~
DiabloD3
Why does this read like Chrono Trigger fanfiction? That is almost literally
the entire Zeal subplot from that game, except the meteor wiped out the
dinosaurs, and the Queen of Zeal destroyed her empire 12,000 years ago through
greed and stupidity DUE to the meteor.

------
whatnotests
And they never invented the wheel.

~~~
andorov
Did they need it?

~~~
whatnotests
I've always thought it interesting that the Natives of the new world were
basically living a Stone Age existence. For 15,000 years, it turns out.

Aside from outlier examples to the contrary, there was basically nothing
around for the European settlers to discover but basic tribesmen, oral history
and primitive notions of things like weather, cosmology, medicine, etc.

15,000 years. Stone Age.

------
notinreallife
Mastodon reminds me of Power Rangers :)

